# Moving to Penang in August...



## Peretz34

My husband and I (both Brits) will be moving to Penang in August with our baby daughter (currently 3 months) and dog. He will be teaching at one of the international schools and initially, I will be at home with the baby.

I'd just like to know about the best places to live with a young baby, with good facilities, potential friendship/social groups, mother and baby groups, etc. I think the school is pushing Miami Green at the moment. We want an apartment of about 1400sq ft - Miami Green ones seem to be a bit smaller - with pool and other leisure facilities and access to supermarket/shops that I can push a buggy to - I don't drive.

Any advice or links to groups would be gratefully received!


----------



## aubella

Peretz34 said:


> My husband and I (both Brits) will be moving to Penang in August with our baby daughter (currently 3 months) and dog. He will be teaching at one of the international schools and initially, I will be at home with the baby.
> 
> I'd just like to know about the best places to live with a young baby, with good facilities, potential friendship/social groups, mother and baby groups, etc. I think the school is pushing Miami Green at the moment. We want an apartment of about 1400sq ft - Miami Green ones seem to be a bit smaller - with pool and other leisure facilities and access to supermarket/shops that I can push a buggy to - I don't drive.
> 
> Any advice or links to groups would be gratefully received!


You could try to take a look at Tanjung Park, they have corner units of about 1500 sq ft for rental. The location is superb as it is right opposite Island Plaza (with a good Cold Storage supermarket) and next to all the convenient stores and restaurant. Taxis will always be waiting for you in front of Island Plaza, and public buses will always stop at Island Plaza too.

Alternatively you could try Hunza's Alila in Tanjung Bungah, which is a bit more quite and with a more up to date design, but you will need to walk down a slope to get to the restaurant and shops.

If you need assistance to get a good rental in these places, you could contact me. I help foreigners to relocate to Malaysia. Half a month commission for rental applied.


----------



## Serendipity2

aubella said:


> You could try to take a look at Tanjung Park, they have corner units of about 1500 sq ft for rental. The location is superb as it is right opposite Island Plaza (with a good Cold Storage supermarket) and next to all the convenient stores and restaurant. Taxis will always be waiting for you in front of Island Plaza, and public buses will always stop at Island Plaza too.
> 
> Alternatively you could try Hunza's Alila in Tanjung Bungah, which is a bit more quite and with a more up to date design, but you will need to walk down a slope to get to the restaurant and shops.
> 
> If you need assistance to get a good rental in these places, you could contact me. I help foreigners to relocate to Malaysia. Half a month commission for rental applied.



aubella,

How much does a 1500 sf rental cost per month? Are any utilities included ie garbage, sewer, water? Is a 1500 sf a three bedroom 2 1/2 bath? Are they flats ie single story or town home diesign? TIA

Serendipity2


----------



## Susy

*Penang*



aubella said:


> You could try to take a look at Tanjung Park, they have corner units of about 1500 sq ft for rental. The location is superb as it is right opposite Island Plaza (with a good Cold Storage supermarket) and next to all the convenient stores and restaurant. Taxis will always be waiting for you in front of Island Plaza, and public buses will always stop at Island Plaza too.
> 
> Alternatively you could try Hunza's Alila in Tanjung Bungah, which is a bit more quite and with a more up to date design, but you will need to walk down a slope to get to the restaurant and shops.
> 
> If you need assistance to get a good rental in these places, you could contact me. I help foreigners to relocate to Malaysia. Half a month commission for rental applied.


Hello, I am an Australian who lives part time Penang and the other half in Australia.
There are many nice condos in Penang, if you check out Penang Properties they have some good condos to rent. My husband and I used them when we purchases our properties in Penang. On the three occassions that we bought, sold Desmond Cheng was fantastic, never pushed us, recommened severl place, never pushed suggested ideas to us, was more than glad to pick us up at hotels and drive us around to show us what we wanted, he also showed us what was available for our needs, such as shopping, banks, eating places etc,I get nothing from him but would recommend him 100%, very laid back but extremely helpful.
We have a condo in Jalan Sultan Ahmad Shah,moving to a Bungalow in the next six month, Enjoy Penang it is a beautiful place with beautiful people.
Susy


----------



## Serendipity2

Susy said:


> Hello, I am an Australian who lives part time Penang and the other half in Australia.
> There are many nice condos in Penang, if you check out Penang Properties they have some good condos to rent. My husband and I used them when we purchases our properties in Penang. On the three occassions that we bought, sold Desmond Cheng was fantastic, never pushed us, recommened severl place, never pushed suggested ideas to us, was more than glad to pick us up at hotels and drive us around to show us what we wanted, he also showed us what was available for our needs, such as shopping, banks, eating places etc,I get nothing from him but would recommend him 100%, very laid back but extremely helpful.
> We have a condo in Jalan Sultan Ahmad Shah,moving to a Bungalow in the next six month, Enjoy Penang it is a beautiful place with beautiful people.
> Susy



Susy,

Thanks for the info on Penang. I've heard many good things about the city. 

What size place did you rent, ie how many rooms, sq. meters or sq. ft, cost per month, furnished etc.? What does a decent home cost to buy in Penang in a reasonably decent area? Is that a condo in a high rise? I would think rents and purchase prices would be a bit soft - they are everywhere else due to the collapse in the world's economies. Thanks in advance and congrats on your new digs! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Susy

Serendipity2 said:


> Susy,
> 
> Thanks for the info on Penang. I've heard many good things about the city.
> 
> What size place did you rent, ie how many rooms, sq. meters or sq. ft, cost per month, furnished etc.? What does a decent home cost to buy in Penang in a reasonably decent area? Is that a condo in a high rise? I would think rents and purchase prices would be a bit soft - they are everywhere else due to the collapse in the world's economies. Thanks in advance and congrats on your new digs!
> 
> Serendipity2


Hello,
We bought a super condo Mayfair, they are 5200 square feet, I believe there could be a couple of rentals but they are not cheap. I heard 15 thousand a month, our is for sale at 2.9 Million.
I would look into The Regency in Gurney, smaller and great facilities, we looked at buying there, reason being close to shops, supermarket, hospitals, dr, banks and the best eating places, you can walk everywhere. Great security at The Recency both gated and on the entrance door, beautiful swimming pool, I think the best I have seen in Penang of all the Condo we looked at, If we had not bought the house which on reflection is waaaaaaaay too big for two, 6,2000 sq ft plus land, and as I said only live there part time. Look at The Regency (Gurney not I Regency) on the internet I found it will give you both rental there and Condos for sale, The one we looked at needed some reno, I have a great ID now half the cost of the first one we used, condo could have got for about 1.5 million and it was only going to cost 200K to renovate, that was knocking down wall and bringing the balconey in to enlarg the patio. condos are on the internet some units you can get are furnished 99% are high rise, but again there are high rise and super condos. most of the pools, gym are not used much during the day as Asians stay out of the sun, The regency is great as it has tree to shade it as well, good luck you will find plenty to choose from, pleas contact if I can help in anyway. Susy


----------



## Serendipity2

Susy said:


> Hello,
> We bought a super condo Mayfair, they are 5200 square feet, I believe there could be a couple of rentals but they are not cheap. I heard 15 thousand a month, our is for sale at 2.9 Million.
> I would look into The Regency in Gurney, smaller and great facilities, we looked at buying there, reason being close to shops, supermarket, hospitals, dr, banks and the best eating places, you can walk everywhere. Great security at The Recency both gated and on the entrance door, beautiful swimming pool, I think the best I have seen in Penang of all the Condo we looked at, If we had not bought the house which on reflection is waaaaaaaay too big for two, 6,2000 sq ft plus land, and as I said only live there part time. Look at The Regency (Gurney not I Regency) on the internet I found it will give you both rental there and Condos for sale, The one we looked at needed some reno, I have a great ID now half the cost of the first one we used, condo could have got for about 1.5 million and it was only going to cost 200K to renovate, that was knocking down wall and bringing the balconey in to enlarg the patio. condos are on the internet some units you can get are furnished 99% are high rise, but again there are high rise and super condos. most of the pools, gym are not used much during the day as Asians stay out of the sun, The regency is great as it has tree to shade it as well, good luck you will find plenty to choose from, pleas contact if I can help in anyway. Susy



Hi Susy,

MYR 2.9 million is just barely out of my range! Or is that 2.9 million Pound Sterling? If the latter - do you adopt? Or do you have a lovely daughter? [if you did I'm sure she would need me like a hole in the head!] 

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

Susy said:


> Hello,
> We bought a super condo Mayfair, they are 5200 square feet, I believe there could be a couple of rentals but they are not cheap. I heard 15 thousand a month, our is for sale at 2.9 Million.
> I would look into The Regency in Gurney, smaller and great facilities, we looked at buying there, reason being close to shops, supermarket, hospitals, dr, banks and the best eating places, you can walk everywhere. Great security at The Recency both gated and on the entrance door, beautiful swimming pool, I think the best I have seen in Penang of all the Condo we looked at, If we had not bought the house which on reflection is waaaaaaaay too big for two, 6,2000 sq ft plus land, and as I said only live there part time. Look at The Regency (Gurney not I Regency) on the internet I found it will give you both rental there and Condos for sale, The one we looked at needed some reno, I have a great ID now half the cost of the first one we used, condo could have got for about 1.5 million and it was only going to cost 200K to renovate, that was knocking down wall and bringing the balconey in to enlarg the patio. condos are on the internet some units you can get are furnished 99% are high rise, but again there are high rise and super condos. most of the pools, gym are not used much during the day as Asians stay out of the sun, The regency is great as it has tree to shade it as well, good luck you will find plenty to choose from, pleas contact if I can help in anyway. Susy



Your new digs DO sound lovely! And thanks for the info on places to look in Penang. Hmmmm, If you're only going to be there part time perhaps a house sitter/security?


----------



## Susy

Serendipity2 said:


> Your new digs DO sound lovely! And thanks for the info on places to look in Penang. Hmmmm, If you're only going to be there part time perhaps a house sitter/security?


Hi, had thought of having a house sitter at the new house, not really suitable for small child, has a lap pool that goes right to the steps of the patio, it is two stories, if we had a sitter we would want then to not be there when we are there, so I guess it would have to be a Panangite. Changed our minds on that, employing guards full time.
Not sure how you will get on with a dog, I guess he/she is a house dog, Mayfair do not allow pets, a visitor brought her dog and was not admitted. 
I wish we were there full time to enjoy it all, my husband will retire in about 4 year but in the mean time we go back and forth, I will be there in July, August and November. I can check with a couple of people what is available to you, what sort of price are you willing to spend a month,ringett.
Susy


----------



## Susy

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi Susy,
> 
> MYR 2.9 million is just barely out of my range! Or is that 2.9 million Pound Sterling? If the latter - do you adopt? Or do you have a lovely daughter? [if you did I'm sure she would need me like a hole in the head!]
> 
> Serendipity2


Ha ha ha, ringett, might adopt,but must be able to support us in our grumpy older life in the manner we would like to live in, (no cooking, cleaning, driving,no bills plus a lot of travel to exotic places. Adoptees checked done by our bank manager.

The Regancy are 4000sq ft and are 7,500 ringett a month. have a lovely daughter, Dr happily single even if you were available and she had a hole in her head, needs to specialise then I think she will work in Africa or somewhere else that needs a compassionate Dr, ( hope for her she does but not for us we worry about her when there but she has to live her life,


----------



## Serendipity2

Susy said:


> Ha ha ha, ringett, might adopt,but must be able to support us in our grumpy older life in the manner we would like to live in, (no cooking, cleaning, driving,no bills plus a lot of travel to exotic places. Adoptees checked done by our bank manager.
> 
> The Regancy are 4000sq ft and are 7,500 ringett a month. have a lovely daughter, Dr happily single even if you were available and she had a hole in her head, needs to specialise then I think she will work in Africa or somewhere else that needs a compassionate Dr, ( hope for her she does but not for us we worry about her when there but she has to live her life,



Hi Susy,

Not sure what a single guy would do with 4000 sq ft and MYR 7500 per month is mighty rich - even for posh digs! ;

A guard has advantages over a house sitter but they're not going to tend the pet [if you have one] or the inside plants - usually. I'm sure you would want to engage a contractor to care for your garden/exterior. On the other side of the coin a house sitter does [or should] care for the pet - food, water, cleaning up after etc. and the house plants and making sure the other contractors are showing up and mowing the lawn, weeding, watering etc. The house sitter also gives the appearance someone is living there which dissuades a burglar from 'visiting' your home while you're not there. If you've that expensive a place perhaps creating a small apartment within your home that is separated from the house, has it's own bedroom, bath, kitchen and living or great room with it's private entrance and [optional] a commuting doorway from the apartment into the home. Then they could be both a home sitter and perhaps do menial tasks [gardener, cook, house keeper]? 

Serendipity2


----------



## Susy

Peretz34 said:


> My husband and I (both Brits) will be moving to Penang in August with our baby daughter (currently 3 months) and dog. He will be teaching at one of the international schools and initially, I will be at home with the baby.
> 
> I'd just like to know about the best places to live with a young baby, with good facilities, potential friendship/social groups, mother and baby groups, etc. I think the school is pushing Miami Green at the moment. We want an apartment of about 1400sq ft - Miami Green ones seem to be a bit smaller - with pool and other leisure facilities and access to supermarket/shops that I can push a buggy to - I don't drive.
> 
> Any advice or links to groups would be gratefully received!


Hi, try The Regency Gurney, a little larger but good facilities,about 7500k ringett a month furnished, Fabulous pool, right next to Gurney Plaza so no need for a car, you can walk through G Hotel, Supermarket in Gurney all at your fingertips. You can walk along the footpath across the road(beach side)


----------



## Susy

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi Susy,
> 
> Not sure what a single guy would do with 4000 sq ft and MYR 7500 per month is mighty rich - even for posh digs! ;
> 
> A guard has advantages over a house sitter but they're not going to tend the pet [if you have one] or the inside plants - usually. I'm sure you would want to engage a contractor to care for your garden/exterior. On the other side of the coin a house sitter does [or should] care for the pet - food, water, cleaning up after etc. and the house plants and making sure the other contractors are showing up and mowing the lawn, weeding, watering etc. The house sitter also gives the appearance someone is living there which dissuades a burglar from 'visiting' your home while you're not there. If you've that expensive a place perhaps creating a small apartment within your home that is separated from the house, has it's own bedroom, bath, kitchen and living or great room with it's private entrance and [optional] a commuting doorway from the apartment into the home. Then they could be both a home sitter and perhaps do menial tasks [gardener, cook, house keeper]?
> 
> Serendipity2


Nah not for us we like living just the two of us,guard and gardener all we need.thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Serendipity2

Susy said:


> Nah not for us we like living just the two of us,guard and gardener all we need.thanks for your suggestion



Susy,

You can live in your manse with 24 hour guards. That's not for me. Give me the freedom to come and go without worry [and a crumpet on the side] I'll do my own gardening. 

Serendipity2


----------

